# A friend wants to sell me 5000 HGVC points, near Las Vegas Hilton



## seema (Dec 26, 2009)

She has 5000 points, which can be used at any time of the year, at the home resort.

The question is what can 5000 points get me, if one wants to exchange within Hilton (let us say at one of the Hawaii resorts in the summer time) or at a Disney Vacation Club resort in Orlando, via RCI.

I am trying to get an idea as to the cost of the until on the resale market. I have viewed the asking price for similar resorts in the tug advertised section - I suspect that most of the prices are much higher than the marker will bear.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 26, 2009)

For most HGVC resorts, you'd have enuff points for a one-week stay in a 2BR or for two weeks in a 1BR, but some of the resorts in Hawaii consider themselves a "cut above"...

At Waikoloa ("Big Island"), its enuff for one-week in a 2BR during "Gold Season" only; or
At Lagoon or Kalia Towers (Hilton Hawaiian Village), its enuff for one-week in a 2BR in "Gold" or for 1BR in either season. 

For RCI resorts, its enuff for a 2BR during "Red Week."

The flexibility of the HGVC system means that, if you do not have enuff points for a full-week, you can book as few as three days (two days for cash during "Open Season") or you can gather points by borrowing from the following year or banking points to a future year, as may be needed.

Another factor you should consider is the on-going obligation for Maintenance Fees (MF's) which can add considerably to your cost of ownership over time. MF's are based on the unit's size, not season, so a small unit in a high-season will pay less than a larger unit in a low-season.


----------



## yumdrey (Dec 26, 2009)

If you go to TUG resort ratings, there are sales history too. You can see the recent Hilton sales (most are ebay sales) for each Hilton property.
Which Hilton resort your friend has? If you give more specific price range, other Tuggers can give opinions.


----------



## seema (Dec 27, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> For most HGVC resorts, you'd have enuff points for a one-week stay in a 2BR or for two weeks in a 1BR, but some of the resorts in Hawaii consider themselves a "cut above"...
> 
> At Waikoloa ("Big Island"), its enuff for one-week in a 2BR during "Gold Season" only; or
> At Lagoon or Kalia Towers (Hilton Hawaiian Village), its enuff for one-week in a 2BR in "Gold" or for 1BR in either season.
> ...



She states that she can use the week any time of the year - so how would it be considered low vs high season.

Her maintenance fees are US$600/yr.

In Hawaii - what is gold season? Are there any other seasons?

Is there a table which I can review, in terms of the points requirements, for such exchanges?


----------



## seema (Dec 27, 2009)

yumdrey said:


> If you go to TUG resort ratings, there are sales history too. You can see the recent Hilton sales (most are ebay sales) for each Hilton property.
> Which Hilton resort your friend has? If you give more specific price range, other Tuggers can give opinions.



It is the HGVC at the Las Vegas Hilton. She paid about $15000 a 3 or 4 years ago. She decides that she can only make vacation plans, a few weeks before the actual date of the vacation - it is very difficult to book a timeshare booking at such short notice - that is why she wants to sell.

I would be willing to pay a maximum of 25% of what she paid - assuming that that is not above the going re-sale rate.


----------



## yumdrey (Dec 27, 2009)

According to the MF ($600/year), it seems like your friend has a 1BR platinum season (4800 points). When you first stated 5000 points, I thought it was 2BR gold season (MF is $800/year). 
If you pay $3750 for 1BR platinum (4800 points), it is a *fantastic* deal.
If you pay $3750 for 2BR gold (5000 points), it is a good deal.


----------



## bosco0633 (Dec 27, 2009)

well with the new year approaching you may not get the deal to pass.  We will have to wait to see what the new year brings for ROFR.  There are ways around this when you close you can show a higher sale on paper to ensure that it passes ROFR.

May I suggest using a closing company to handle the sale properly.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 27, 2009)

seema said:


> She states that she can use the week any time of the year - so how would it be considered low vs high season? In Hawaii - what is gold season? Are there any other seasons?



You can use points in any season, its just that certain seasons are more expensive than others in terms of how many points each day takes.  So, a one-week stay in 2BR uses less points in "gold season" than it does in "platinum."

In HGVC-land there are four seasons, from low to high: bronze, silver, gold + platinum. Bronze is virtually non-existant, silver can be found, but gold + platinum far more prevalent.  In Hawaii, platinum are weeks 1-18, 23-35, 42-52. Gold is 19-22, 36-41. There are no bronze or silver seasons in Hawaii.

You can ask the seller if you can look at or if they can copy you with pages from their Member's Guide which show the chart for each resort.


----------



## JM48 (Dec 27, 2009)

There is a Platinum 4800 pts. on E Bay selling for $3300.00 now with a day before bidding ends.

 This is the item # 280439749126. This would give a good idea what your friends TS is worth. 

 JM


----------



## smshick (Dec 27, 2009)

*Disney via RCI*



seema said:


> She has 5000 points, which can be used at any time of the year, at the home resort.
> 
> The question is what can 5000 points get me, if one wants to exchange within Hilton (let us say at one of the Hawaii resorts in the summer time) or at a Disney Vacation Club resort in Orlando, via RCI.
> 
> I am trying to get an idea as to the cost of the until on the resale market. I have viewed the asking price for similar resorts in the tug advertised section - I suspect that most of the prices are much higher than the marker will bear.


We have 5000 points, Gold Season, 2 bedroom, at HGVC on International Drive. We were able to book a 2 bedroom at Saratoga Springs next July 2010 using 4800 points during red time.  If you are able to plan your vacations ahead, about 1 year in advance, you should likely get an RCI location of your choice.  I don't think you can be too picky when choosing a Disney Vacation Club through RCI.  Most of them available seem to be at Saratoga Springs and Old Key West since I believe they are the largest properties.  Good luck with your decision.


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 28, 2009)

seema said:


> In Hawaii - what is gold season? Are there any other seasons?
> 
> Is there a table which I can review, in terms of the points requirements, for such exchanges?



Under the sticky thread located at the top of the HGVC page you can find a link to the old basic chart on the TUG Advice Page.
The old chart doesn't apply to the newest resorts in NY and Hawaii and doesn't include the plus and premier point requirements.

You can find the current Season and Point Requirements for each resort in the online 2010 Club Member Guide - http://www.hgvc.com/mg (see pages 49 - 127). RCI Point Requirements can be found on Page 43
NOTE: You can also download the Club member guide


----------



## riz (Dec 29, 2009)

JM48 said:


> There is a Platinum 4800 pts. on E Bay selling for $3300.00 now with a day before bidding ends.
> 
> This is the item # 280439749126.
> JM



Looks like it closed for $5101.00


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...49126&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## seema (Jan 16, 2010)

alwysonvac said:


> Under the sticky thread located at the top of the HGVC page you can find a link to the old basic chart on the TUG Advice Page.
> The old chart doesn't apply to the newest resorts in NY and Hawaii and doesn't include the plus and premier point requirements.
> 
> You can find the current Season and Point Requirements for each resort in the online 2010 Club Member Guide - http://www.hgvc.com/mg (see pages 49 - 127). RCI Point Requirements can be found on Page 43
> NOTE: You can also download the Club member guide



Thank you, for the information.

She has a 2 bedroom unit - gold season.

Two questions:

How easy is it to get a platinum week at the home resort, and at another (esp Hawaii) resort, by using points from a gold week.

Is there a 1 to 1 conversion between HGVC points, and RCI points?


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 16, 2010)

seema said:


> Two questions:
> How easy is it to get a platinum week at the home resort, and at another (esp Hawaii) resort, by using points from a gold week.
> 
> Is there a 1 to 1 conversion between HGVC points, and RCI points?



Two Answers:
It matters not which week (or season) your points are from. Points are points. All that matters is that you have enuff points. A gold week will not carry enuff for a platinum week at the same resort, unless you combine them with points borrowed or deposited from another year, easy enuff to do online.  For Hawaii, it pays to attempt reservations as soon as the "276-day from check-out" period opens for you.

When looking at the chart in the Guide or online for how many points it takes to book an RCI stay... those are HGVC points.  There is no equivilence to an RCI-points account, if that is what you're asking. Even when you deposit points to the RCI Program, they are still HGVC-points. If you cancel an RCI reservation, those points are returned to you as HGVC points, unless they are expired (subject to cancellation penalties)


----------



## optimist (Jan 16, 2010)

seema said:


> Is there a 1 to 1 conversion between HGVC points, and RCI points?




I have also been researching this question since I put in a bid for a HGVC recently.  I think the answer you are looking for is on this page which gives the RCI required number of  points for a one week stay for HGVC members.

http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/timeshare-exchange-program.php


----------



## yumdrey (Jan 16, 2010)

5000 points will give you good options. You can borrow the points from coming year with no extra cost if you need more points for larger unit or for Hawaii.
You need to double check the maintenance fee though, las vegas hilton, 2BR gold season is around $850/year.
5000 points is enough for RCI 2BR, red season exchange. It cost 4800 HGVC points.


----------



## seema (Jan 16, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> Two Answers:
> It matters not which week (or season) your points are from. Points are points. All that matters is that you have enuff points. A gold week will not carry enuff for a platinum week at the same resort, unless you combine them with points borrowed or deposited points from another year, or from another TS.  For Hawaii, it pays to attempt reservations as soon as the "276-day from check-out" period opens for you.
> 
> When looking at the chart in the Guide or online for how many points it takes to book an RCI stay... those are HGVC points.  There is no equivilence to an RCI-points account, if that is what you're asking. Even when you deposit points to the RCI Program, they are still HGVC-points. If you cancel an RCI reservation, those points are returned to you as HGVC points, unless they are expired (subject to cancellation penalties)



So HGVC owners actually use their club points to reserve RCI property (as the last post indicates). 

Owners of most other RCI resorts actually get RCI points, not points from their home resort?


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 16, 2010)

seema said:


> So HGVC owners actually use their club points to reserve RCI property (as the last post indicates).
> 
> Owners of most other RCI resorts actually get RCI points, not points from their home resort?


YES that right. 

With HGVC you use your HGVC pts to make RCI reservations. The reservations can come from the RCI points or weeks inventory. There is no conversion of HGVC pts to RCI points.


----------



## smelly1 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Now I'm Confused*

I am wanting to buy HGVC points for more flexible reservations.  I didn't think it mattered if they were gold or platinum points.  I thought points were points and that what mattered was having enough points to go to where ever you wanted at the season you wanted - peak or off peak.

Also, I didn't think it mattered what your home resort was, again my thinking was - points are points and do I have enough points for the week, unit type and resort I want to go to.

So, are points - points?  Or do I need "platinum or gold" points and does my home resort make a difference as to my point value?

Daniel


----------



## riz (Jan 18, 2010)

Yep, your correct, points are points.
Its just the amount of points you have to spend is based on weather you have gold or platinum (or silver or whatever).  And yea, because points are points, some have ownership at places like vegas which have some of the lower MF's than somewhere, say like Hawaii or NYC.

Really the only time your "home resort" is giving you something that I don't have if its not my home resort is: To get the EXACT week (for a full week) the  270 to 365 days before I could get that same week.  Key here to remember you must use the entire week. But at 9 months prior(and  after), we are all treated the same.  And at that point you don't have to use the entire week.

Course someplaces, such as Hawaii, its good to own if you know you want that entire week and its a busy time of the year.


----------



## smelly1 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Hgvc Membership*

Thanks for the help.  One more question, do I need to be a member of any HGVC club like I do with DRI?  How do I join and what are the fees?

Thnx again


----------



## linsj (Jan 18, 2010)

smelly1 said:


> Thanks for the help.  One more question, do I need to be a member of any HGVC club like I do with DRI?  How do I join and what are the fees?
> 
> Thnx again



Belonging to HGVC club is mandatory; this year the cost is $99, IIRC. It's automatically billed with your MFs.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 18, 2010)

linsj said:


> Belonging to HGVC club is mandatory; this year the cost is $99, IIRC. It's automatically billed with your MFs.



Let's confuse the newbies by saying:
But if you buy at a resort that is "affliated" with HGVC (like in Marco, Sanibel, etc), as opposed to a true HGVC-resort or Valdodo (don't ask), if HGVC membership is offered, its optional and requires a one-time _activation_ fee.


----------



## linsj (Jan 18, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> Let's confuse the newbies by saying:
> But if you buy at a resort that is "affliated" with HGVC (like in Marco, Sanibel, etc), as opposed to a true HGVC-resort (or Valdodo - don't ask), if HGVC membership is offered, its optional and requires a one-time _activation_ fee.



I always forget about this.


----------



## jsb15 (Jan 19, 2010)

And to further complicate things, the W57th NYC property has its own rules and if that is not your home resort, you have to wait until 44 days before departure to use your points there.  Also, the "owners lounge", originally advertised as a benefit to all HGVC owners, is now reportedly restricted to their home resort owners only.  It would be nice if there were someway for HGVC members in general to protest this change.  That was a benefit I enjoyed on an October trip and find to be a major change for me.


----------

